# Cable reels?



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone know where to start looking for them I looked on Internet but could only find a company that makes them. I need some for my goats.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Local electrical companies,Workers on the side of the hwy,?? Good places to start! =)


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I found my through CL.


----------

